
Steve Bannon Suggests There Are Too Many Asian CEOs in Silicon Valley - kafkaesq
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/steve-bannon-disgusted-asian-ceos-silicon-valley_us_582c5d19e4b0e39c1fa71e48
======
d136o
Tech's political apathy and it's failure to share with the country on a decade
of wealth building share the blame for the precarious situation we are in.

We can still reach outside our bubbles and save Democracy from these
demagogues.

[https://m.facebook.com/dextbarton/posts/10101084012079930](https://m.facebook.com/dextbarton/posts/10101084012079930)
[https://ourrevolution.com](https://ourrevolution.com)
[https://www.aclu.org](https://www.aclu.org)

~~~
cromwellian
But again, it's racist scapegoating. The majority of Silicon Valley CEOs are
white, and an even higher percentage are white outside of Silicon Valley.

So here we have white racist nationalists whining about the few successes of
minority immigrants (Sundar, Satya, etc) while ignoring how women and
minorities have had a hard time getting into the upper echelons in general.

Yes, middle America is facing a crisis in the New Economy as their jobs are
automated away, but it doesn't fully explain the Trump/Bannon phenomena. Poor
voters voted for Clinton, the average Trump voter salary was above $50k. You
cannot fully explain away the Trump phenomena with the Michael Moore
explanation.

And if people let themselves get racially baited, believe fake news,
scapegoating minorities, we can't blame tech workers alone, except perhaps
maybe we can blame Facebook for not filtering lying and racist propaganda
stories.

~~~
d136o
To be clear, yes it's totally racist and they have the gumption to deny it
with a straight face [1]. Those loud and prejudiced voices have commandeered a
large number of people.

140 chars for everyone and this is the result, it's a sad sad reflection.

Luckily we don't have to be agnostic and apathetic about these views. It's
been good to see Google and Facebook recently announce banning fake news from
their ad platforms, as well as Twitter. I hope it's not too late.

[1] [http://www.npr.org/2016/11/16/502304157/breitbart-editor-
ste...](http://www.npr.org/2016/11/16/502304157/breitbart-editor-steve-bannon-
has-no-prejudices)

